# Clam Base Camp Ice Fishing Shelter $50



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

For sale: Clam Base Camp pop up shelter. 6'x6' base and 7' tall on the inside in good condition. I bought and used last season only and am getting a bigger one. There is some minor wear in a few spots and one of the side pop out hubs doesn't stay locked in high wind without using the included anchor and tie down. One of the inside anchor hooks broke off but I never had a problem only using three anchors even on windy days. It is fairly quick and easy to setup if you watch the video on Clams website and has the stuff sack





















. I am asking $50 and located near Cabelas in Lehi.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

You can text me at


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Sold


----------

